# Do you have to tell Uber if you were in an accident



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

If you get in an accident do you have to tell Uber.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

No, they’ll find out on their own.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> No, they’ll find out on their own.


Couple more questions is it better to tell them or for them to find out will I lose my job if I don't tell them if I have a customer in the car or do they really need to be told if I'm not going to use their insurance but use my own insurance.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

no pax.. no report
No report.. no reporting

If you where on the clock thats a different story.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Alantc said:


> If you get in an accident do you have to tell Uber.


@Alantc If you have a pax in the vehicle then yes always. If you don't they will. The other person if they see your stickers on your vehicle at the time of the accident will tell their insurance company whether or not you have a customer. You should check your account settings to see if this is turned on. Chances are they already know. Do you have the rideshare endorsement? If not then you need to get it because your insurance company will drop you if they aren't aware of you using your vehicle for rideshare. Uber uses Progressive. So there's that, good luck. 😂


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Couple more questions is it better to tell them or for them to find out will I lose my job if I don't tell them if I have a customer in the car or do they really need to be told if I'm not going to use their insurance but use my own insurance.


Your pax is probably visiting with an attorney & a doctor as we speak. And, if you were without a rideshare addendum on your own personal policy, you’re doubly screwed.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Your pax is probably visiting with an attorney & a doctor as we speak. And, if you were without a rideshare addendum on your own personal policy, you’re doubly screwed.


Exactly! People are money hungry. As soon as they see the signs, they will contact a personal injury lawyer quick for a payout! LOL


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber will deactivate your car until it's fixed if you report it and you'll be out of business 
If you have a passenger and they claim an injury
uber will deactivate your car and an insurance rep will contact you
You only get 3 accidents and/or tickets on your record in a 3 year period before they deactivate YOU so I would use them very sparingly
If you dont have an injury just run it on your own insurance or fix it yourself
As guber said you need to have a separate policy
for rideshare because your personal insurance
wont cover you if you have a pax in the car...


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

If you had a pax in the car I don't see why you wouldn't make uber pay for the repairs. You have no reason to jack up your personal insurance costs so uber can save their money even though they might deactivate you afterward as they sit back and laugh at you.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Alantc said:


> If you get in an accident do you have to tell Uber.


Uber insurance was way better than my insurance when I happened to me. I had no ride. I had no pax in my car. I was at the airport. Allstate reported it to Uber. Uber took care of everything. Got a nice check for my damages. Didn’t even report it as a accident.


----------



## Chrisgotcheated (Nov 18, 2017)

Alantc said:


> If you get in an accident do you have to tell Uber.


If you do they will immediately deactivate you. Even if not your fault and then they put you through a circus to get back.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Alantc said:


> Couple more questions is it better to tell them or for them to find out will I lose my job if I don't tell them if I have a customer in the car or do they really need to be told if I'm not going to use their insurance but use my own insurance.


The question shouldn't be, will I lose my job? It should be who will be my next Insurance Company because your insurance company is about to drop you if you file the claim through them. Do they know you drive uber? If you haven't disclosed it that's grounds for dismissal and if you have informed them they're going to check with Uber to see if you were on the clock. How bad was the damage to your vehicle? Was it your fault?


Respect_the_ant said:


> Exactly! People are money hungry. As soon as they see the signs, they will contact a personal injury lawyer quick for a payout! LOL












When I was in an accident with a passenger, the four people in the other car were up walking around talking all kinds of shit. Came up to me and my passenger talking shit. As soon as they found out I was driving Uber, all four of them went by ambulance to the hospital🙄. I'm waiting for the lawsuit. I know it's coming



Jst1dreamr said:


> If you had a pax in the car I don't see why you wouldnt make uber pay for the repairs. You have no reason to jack up your personal insurance costs so uber can save their money even though they might deactivate you afterward as they sit back and laugh at you.


Perhaps because of the $2,500 deductible? Perhaps they already have two speeding tickets?


----------



## jjpappy (8 mo ago)

I would never drive without rideshare policy on my personal auto insurance. It's so cheap. In 2019 when I started rideshare I notified my agent before I did anything and was surprised how cheap it was. Next to nothing a year. I worked for a few major restaurant chains and found out how people will sue for anything. Also I read Uber's policy before I started driving.


----------

